

Why you should be skeptical of Chitika's market-share reports - dannyr
http://www.zdnet.com/why-you-should-be-skeptical-of-chitikas-market-share-reports-7000009363/

======
bediger4000
Isn't the author of the article, Ed Bott, one of those all-Windows, all the
time guys? Why, yes, yes he is: <http://www.edbott.com/weblog/>

So, an article by a "Windows Ecosystem" guy, panning a company that says iOS
and Android are beating Windows Phone hollow. Hmmm... conflict of interest,
much?

